# Brew pressure - hoping none sage users chime in too.



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

I've generally noticed that when using the single that higher and higher brew pressures produce a better shot. Stronger and smoother really. I also noticed on my BE that at some point the amount of water going into the drip tray shot up. The over pressure valve opening. BE owners could note that about 50 - 60ml goes in if it doesn't open. Things may still look ok when 3 or 4 times that amount goes in when the OPV is opening. That happens slightly past the espresso range shown on the dial.

That bit was for BE owners. Maybe DTP too but no 3 way so pass. Maybe none goes in on those.

Looking about on the web didn't produce much info apart from this post on another forum - the strange word used in a reply is the shower screen in French. Or at least I suspect it does. Might mean some other restriction in that area.

https://www.home-barista.com/tips/effects-of-brew-pressure-on-taste-of-espresso-t17658.html

The numbers suggested seem to fit in with what Sage do on some machines. I've also recently made a (







sorry about this ) Lidl wooden barrel bean more "bitter" by coarsening grind to get a lower pressure. Bitter is the wrong word really I'd say I have given the taste a bit of an edge to it. It's one of the stranger supermarket beans. More or less the same level of strength how ever it's ground. No idea how they do that.

Any views.







On brew pressure aspects not what beans I might choose to use out of curiosity.

John

-


----------

